# iPad, Tablet-PCs und Gentoo

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

nun habe ich gestern einen neuen iPad in der Hand gehabt. Wirklich tolles Teil. Meine Frage: Hat sich schon jemand mit einer Alternative beschäftigt, gleiches mit Gentoo zu bestücken? Dabei sollte die Hardware vielleicht mindestens gleiches bieten.

Eine Seite die etwas über Alternativen schreibt ist diese hier.

Aber hat jemand so etwas praktisch schon direkt ausprobiert? Ich überlege ernsthaft mir so etwas zuzulegen, möchte jedoch nicht auf Gentoo verzichten.

VG

Thomas

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

da hier interesse an Tabled PCs gibt stelle ich gleich mal eine Frage.

Gibt es eine produktive Anwendung im realen Leben für so ein Gerät?

Ist eine allgemeine Frage an alle.

Ich schreibe hier allgemein von Tabled PCs nicht nur von iTab oder wePad.

Mir fallen eigentlich zwei ein:

- eBook (wobei ich auf Papier lieber lese)

- Internet auf dem Kloh Gentoofroum lesen (wobei dafür sind die Geräte zu teuer)

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Necoro

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine produktive Anwendung im realen Leben für so ein Gerät?

 

Als teurer digitaler Bilderrahmen ...

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke für nach oben schieben meines Artikels, doch ich suche echt 'nen Tablet-PC der das kann. Über den Sinn und die Kosten will ich gar nicht diskutieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

teurer Bilderrahmen ja da habe ich doch tatsächlich was vergessen.

zum Filme gucken fände ich das ding vielleicht garnicht schlecht.

Kann man dann vielleicht auch an der Kopfstütze vom Auto befestigen für die Kinder

die hinten sitzen.

Dann haben die Entertaiment, Spiele und Filme (Nemo Cars).

Das ist dann wie im Flugzeug mit den Bildschirme vor einem im Sitz.

Sorry LinuxTom, aber ich suche schon länger einen Grund weshalb man sich so ein Ding zulegt.

Auf so einem Ding Linux laufen zu lassen, wäre vielleicht ganz witzig, aber ich habe dafür keinen Grund.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## jodel

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Danke für nach oben schieben meines Artikels, doch ich suche echt 'nen Tablet-PC der das kann. Über den Sinn und die Kosten will ich gar nicht diskutieren. 

 

du suchst sicher das hier:  http://wetab.mobi/produktdetails

aber ist noch nicht sicher ob das ding wirklich jemals rauskommt  :Smile: 

----------

## brynnhold

naja, das Ipad hat nicht einmal einen USB-Anschluss.

Das WeTab klingt schon recht cool, aber da is ja schon ein Linüxchen drauf  :Very Happy: 

Das Hacken des dingens wird aber wegen den USBPorts einfacher (wegen Tastatur und so)

Es gibt ja auch Netbooks mit drehbarem Bildschirm und Touchscreen. Mein Favorit wäre z.b. das  Gigabyte M912X http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Notebook/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2776

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das gegönnt (Er brauchs für Schule, er isn Linuxtyp) aber hat noch Windows XP drauf. Aber Linux (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) läuft auch drauf. Gentoo sollte auch laufen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nun habe ich gestern einen neuen iPad in der Hand gehabt. Wirklich tolles Teil. Meine Frage: Hat sich schon jemand mit einer Alternative beschäftigt, gleiches mit Gentoo zu bestücken? Dabei sollte die Hardware vielleicht mindestens gleiches bieten.
> 
> Eine Seite die etwas über Alternativen schreibt ist diese hier.
> ...

 

Jetzt ohne zu trollen aber IPad und toll?

Was ist an einem Gerät toll das man nur im Winter benutzen kann?

Das IPad schaltet sich  bei 35°C in nen Cooldown Modus, danach kann man es für 20 - 30 Minuten nicht mehr nutzen. 

http://www.golem.de/1004/74274.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TU8YoOSqZc

Mal davon abgesehen das es mit DRM gespickt ist und an komplett unfrei/unoffen. 

Da würd ich lieber auf die Tablets von Dell warten oder das WePad/Tab nehmen

----------

## LinuxTom

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Da würd ich lieber auf die Tablets von Dell warten 

 

Das ist doch mal 'ne konkrete Aussage.  :Smile: 

Und welchen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Da würd ich lieber auf die Tablets von Dell warten  
> 
> Das ist doch mal 'ne konkrete Aussage. 
> 
> Und welchen?

 

Dell Streak

http://www.touchmemobile.de/2010/04/dell-streak-7-und-10-zoll-tablets-ende-2010anfang-2011/

Mittlerweile auch bestätigt und Termin (zumindest für das kleinere)

http://www.networkcomputing.de/kommunikation/mobile-wireless/artikel-83312.html

Oder halt  mal die anderen Dinger angucken... WeTab, HP Slate (Anscheinend nicht mehr mit Win 7 sondern PalmOS oder Android), Asus Eee Pad (Android) usw usf...

Da werden wohl noch einige auf den "TabletPC Zug" aufspringen ende 2010/ anfang 2011...

----------

## manuels

Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit darauf, dass das Viliv S10 in Deutschland erhältlich ist.

Ist aber kein "Digitaler Bilderrahmen", sondern hat auch eine Tastatur.

Aber wahrscheinlich ein bisschen teuer.

Und es hat ein Drei-Finger-Touchdisplay.

(Jetzt nicht überstürzt sagen, dass sowas schwachsinnig sei!

Habe letztens ein Video von einer Software gesehen, die dies wunderbar nutzt. Find es nur gerade nich...)

----------

